# The tenant



## Cosmas1

Good morning forum friends,

Long time no see.  I am wondering what is the proper way to refer to a female tenant as in a woman who rents an apartment? I know that a male tenant is " ο νοικιαστης " but not sure what a female tenant is.

Thank you.

Cosmas Demetriou


----------



## Perseas

Καλημέρα,

είναι _ενοικιάστρια, νοικάρισσα_.


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, Perseus. I appreciate it.


----------



## Acestor

Hi. To make this a bit more complete, let me note that the formal word for it, the one you would use in a contract, is *μισθώτρια* (masculine *μισθωτής*).


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, Acestor. I wonder if I can ask you something. To my Greek-American ear, the words *μισθώτρια* and _ενοικιάστρια, νοικάρισσα _sound a little awkward. I wonder how the sound to the native Greek ear?

Thank you.


----------



## Acestor

*Νοικάρισσα*, as the more colloquial form, has been around for a long long time. You can see it in Papadiamantis, for example:
Ήρχετο κι η Στρατίνα, νοικοκυρά με δύο σπίτια, οπού εφώναζεν εις την αυλόπορταν, εις τον δρόμον και εις το καπηλείον όλα τα μυστικά της, δηλ. τα μυστικά των άλλων, και μέρος μεν αυτών έμενον εις την αυλήν, μέρος δε έπιπτον εις το καπηλείον, και τα περισσότερα εχύνοντο εις τον δρόμον, κι εξενομάτιζε τον κόσμον, ποία *νοικάρισσα* της καθυστερεί δύο νοίκια, ποίος οφειλέτης της χρεωστεί τον τόκον, ποία γειτόνισσα της επήρεν ένα είδος, δανεικόν κι αγύριστον.
(Τα Χριστούγεννα του τεμπέλη)

Among the more formal professional nouns most feminines sound strange because many are recent formations. *Δικάστρια*, for example, is not very popular, while there is no problem with *μεταφράστρια*. *Μισθώτρια* (or *ενοικιάστρα*) belong, I think, to the latter group, of feminine professional nouns with wider acceptance.


----------



## Cosmas1

Is it alright to sometimes use the masculine form of a noun when referring to a woman? For example, can one say "Η κα. Ιοαννου ειναι ο αρχιτεκτονας μου"  "/ ... ειναι η γιατρος μου/"... ειναι η δικηγορος μου"?
Or does that sound absurd? The reason I'm asking is because "αρχιτεκτονισσα" sounds strange...


----------



## Perseas

The formal nouns are _η αρχιτέκτονας/γιατρός/δικηγόρος_.
In colloquial speech you may also hear _αρχιτεκτόνισσα, γιατρίνα/γιάτρισσα, δικηγορίνα_.



> For example, can one say "Η κα. Ιοαννου ειναι ο αρχιτεκτονας μου"  "/ ... ειναι η γιατρος μου/"... ειναι η δικηγορος μου"?


Yes, we can say _η κα Ιωάννου ειναι η αρχιτέκτονας μου / ... ειναι η γιατρός μου/... ειναι η δικηγόρος μου_


----------



## Cosmas1

That's very interesting. Thank you.


----------

